# Using different baits



## thekyroshon (Aug 2, 2020)

I know this has probably been covered but I know the DNR says you can't use transfer fish from water to other water. But what if you're using bluegill as bait? It's not really transferring if you're using it on a hook. I know bait shops sell goldfish and bullheads and other things but just wanted to see what everyone says

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

People cast net for shad at some lakes and take them elsewhere. I ran into someone that was doing so at spencer. Think he said there was a tourney the next day. That said, it doesnt mean legal.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

According to DNR it is illegal to transport and introduce fish to another body of water. DNR also says it is illegal to release unused baitfish into any water it did not come from but does not say you can not use bait in water from which it did not come from (bait from the bait shop probably came from another water source). So by using those two rules it technically would be legal to use a bluegill from lake A at lake B as long as you do not intentionally release the fish into the water. However, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to ask DNR directly as to how they interpret the rules. I contacted them for clarification on the use of gas augers on two different electric only lakes and they were glad to answer to question.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I believe its ok to use bait that is already established in the place your going to use it so bluegills are everywhere so I believe their safe they just dont want an evasive species to be used cause you never know what comes in a bucket of minnows


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's been covered. 100% legal...just don't let em go.


----------

